# handling a new rabbet bit with bearings



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

A rabbet bit with a bearing set is the most expensive bit I bought (was recently on sale at Woodcrafters.)

I worry about handling the small Allen wrench and changing out bearings with the possibility of stripping something, over tightening etc.

Any tips on using one of the large rabbet bits with bearings?

The first cut I wanted to try will be with the rabbet bit and a large bearing for a small rabbet on an audio speaker cabinet. I'm changing out drivers and would want to increase the size until I get a fresh fit.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I don't think you'll have any issues of over tightening or stripping of the allen screw and or bit. Unless you use an extreme amount of force, in which this case, you'll bent or twist the allen wrench before the stripping the threads. 

I like to fasten the bit in the router when changing the bearings. This allows me to NOT touch the bit with my hands and get sliced fingers. Use the collet wrench and the allen wrench, give a good snug, you'll know when it's tight.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have gotten into the habit of always checking any bearing's Allen screw tightness BEFORE turning on the router. I've had a bearing come off, and it's not pretty.


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> I have gotten into the habit of always checking any bearing's Allen screw tightness BEFORE turning on the router. I've had a bearing come off, and it's not pretty.


Yikes. I guess not. I made a surfacing jig-- a flat piece of plexi with the correct placements for mounting the router like a regular base. I may put that on to make sure I'm clear of moving parts. The surfacing jig is used to hog out waste after a pattern is etched in the wood surface. It's how I made the indent to mount the router from underneath.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> I've had a bearing come off, and it's not pretty.


The new bit cut depth non-limiter? :O


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah Jim, nothing like a roundover in the MIDDLE of a piece. LOL


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

BigJimAK said:


> The new bit cut depth non-limiter? :O


I don't understand "non limiter." The normal use of the surfacing jig was with a standard straight bit. 

The rabbet bit would have clearance in what is a speaker hole I want to
gradually enlarge to drop another one in its place. That would be the first job using the new bit: very small job. I may be able to use the standard base on a four inch hole(?) Previously I was using an MLCS 3 in 1 tool clone with it's router base and an inexpensive rabbet bit to try to do these things. That base is smaller. I may have to go down to near the guide bearing for depth and then if the speaker still won't go in, I'll rebuild a cabinet.

Speaker baskets (frames) are shaped like a dish so I thought this was the best thing to try. Alternately maybe my inexpensive chamfer bit would have to be used. That one is really cheap: no guide bearing, barely usable. I have tried to sharpen it a few times to not much effect.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

loninappleton said:


> I don't understand "non limiter."


I was just teasing Deb. The bearing's purpose is to limit the depth of cut but if it slips, it stops limiting!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

The rabbit bit will work just fine for what you're wanting to do. As Deb, said, check the tightness BEFORE turning on your router.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

CanuckGal said:


> I have gotten into the habit of always checking any bearing's Allen screw tightness BEFORE turning on the router. I've had a bearing come off, and it's not pretty.


Deb, based on my experience I think you are absolutely spot on. Check the tightness of the bearing and the router bit before turning on the router.

I have had router bits fly out of the router, and after the second time I bought a new router and never had the problem again. 

Fortunately the bits were not aimed at me, but I was not going to take any more chances. 

Anyone out there interested in a router-shaped door stop?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Tom... Talk to BJ... Wait! I think he's already got a router filling that role!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

hahahahahahaha My Triton makes the best door stop I have 


=======



BigJimAK said:


> Tom... Talk to BJ... Wait! I think he's already got a router filling that role!


----------

